# Help dating waterman ideal



## Helioshiye

Hi,
Can anyone help to date this waterman ideal V3 , is it collectible F.P?








Thanks in advance,


----------



## jar

You will get more and better information over at Fountain Pen Network's Waterman forum but looks to be a 30-40's model with a gold plated overlay. It will not be particularly collectible based on the amount of brassing but should be a great writer.


----------



## Helioshiye

jar said:


> You will get more and better information over at Fountain Pen Network's Waterman forum but looks to be a 30-40's model with a gold plated overlay. It will not be particularly collectible based on the amount of brassing but should be a great writer.


Jar,
Thank you very much.


----------



## Nokie

> looks to be a 30-40's model with a gold plated overlay. It will not be particularly collectible based on the amount of brassing but should be a great writer.


Nice call.


----------

